# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Если кому понравится, пойте, коллеги!

## Аркан

Слова моего хорошего знакомого - дальнобойщика  Саши Керге, ну, а музыка, запись и т. д. - мое!
минус
http://ifolder.ru/12603751
плюс
http://ifolder.ru/12603864

----------


## ast1

*Аркан*,
 Спасибо,уже поем!!!!! :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## nerpa

*Аркан*,
 Arkasha, zamechatel'naya pesnya! Spasibo!!!! :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

*Аркан*,
 Привет,Аркаша!!!Клёвая песня!Спасибо :Ok:

----------


## Strelez

*Аркан*, :Pivo:  :Ok: 
Спасибо! Песня меня цепанула!

----------


## Древнейший

*Аркан*,
 Спасибо большое!!! Меня Торкнуло! :Ok:

----------


## Паучара

Аркаша, привет! А можно еще разок выложить?

----------


## Kmigura

Огромное спасибо за песню!!! Людям в кабаке нравится!!!

----------


## Edgars

Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## luckylad

*Аркан*,
 спасибо ! :Ok:

----------


## fender74

> Если кому понравится, пойте, коллеги!


Огромное спасибо! Пока не поём, но будем петь! :Ok:

----------


## 1-й раз

песня понравилась сыну будем петь спасибо

----------


## Филат

Вещь! :Ok:

----------

